# Buying a used bow. What to look for?



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

So i figured out what bow fits me and im comfortable shooting. 
Soon i would like to purchase a used bow. 
But what am i looking for?
What are the most common signs of heavy use or a clear sign to stay away from the deal?
Thanks for your your help.


----------



## howa1500 (Sep 9, 2013)

Makes sure the limbs and cams are in good shape. Always replace the strings you have no way of telling how long it has been used better rate than sorry 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

Wipe a cotton ball over the limbs to check for limb splintering/cracks


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Ask the owner if it is stock.


----------



## Chocha (Aug 3, 2006)

Buy it used, from a trust worthy shop.. Unless you know the person very well...

I learned the hard way when I purchased one that I thought checked out only to find out some time later the riser was tweaked... Hardly noticeable by naked eye until the my tech pointed it out...


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

STG8008 said:


> Wipe a cotton ball over the limbs to check for limb splintering/cracks


 very good tip, never thought of that


----------



## BBD3393 (Apr 9, 2012)

It wouldn't hurt to take the bow into a bow shop before you buy it. Something's are hard to explain to a person without them actually seeing it, just make sure you take it to a trustworthy shop.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

also, unless I knew exactly what to look for, or who you were buying it from, you might try archery talk, over craigslist. Not that everybody on A T is reliable, or everyone on cl is a scammer, but you may have better luck buying a bow from an archer, as opposed to weekend warrior, or guy who found it at a garage sale, and is trying to flip it. If you do cruise A T, C L, and ebay, you may be able to come up with realistic blue book price of your bow.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for the great tips. I discovered Archery Talk after another MS member pointed it out to me the other day. 
A lot of great folks her in MS. Thanks again.


----------

